# what type of air pump??



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

My lfs has 55 gallon tanks with little air stones coming atraight down the middle, I want to know what type of air pump would be good for a 75 gallon? The stone would be the smallest one, like the ones that you get 6 for 79 cents or something.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Check out the Rena Air Pumps by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals , they are very quiet!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Check out the Rena Air Pumps by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals , they are very quiet!


 yep


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

Should iget the 50 100 200 300 or 400 i would prefere the 50 because its such a small stone


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

If I were you I'd get one of the more powerfull air pumps. That way if you ever want a bigger air stone or multiple ones you wont have to go and buy another pump. In my experience the bigger pumps are not that much more nosie anyway.


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

im not wooried about the noise im worries bout the price lol


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

goe for one that suits your budget, you can still add later on.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

i have yet to find an air pump that isnt noisy or d that humming sound that i hate


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

well it doesnt matter to me because i like noise or i can get along with out noise. I just want one that would be good for a miniture air stone, the ones you get for like 6 at 99 cents. would a rena 50 be good?


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

If you have proper filtration, you shouldn't need an air pump.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to tank and equipment questions


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> If you have proper filtration, you shouldn't need an air pump.


 Not necessarily, while you can set your filtration up to aid aeration, you can have great filtration and poor aeration and still benefit from an air stone.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

if you are not worried about sound just go to your local fish store n get a chep 3 dollar pump. you should be set then


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

rena400









the noise isnt that much with an airstone


----------

